# Can anyone tell me anything about this artist



## Mattgamestop (Jun 20, 2021)

I have a oil painting that says e. Herrmann dated 1964 it’s a painting of American homestead winter


----------



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

Tried searching, found this

Name: Edward Herrmann
*Born*: 1914 - Fort Wayne, Indiana 
Died: 2012 - Estes Park, Colorado
*Known for*: Landscape and non objective painting

Information produced when he was alive

Edward E. Herrmann was born in Ft. Wayne, Indiana, August 23, 1914. He has been painting for 60 years. He now resides in Estes Park, Colorado, where he paints in his studio at home. Educated as a mechanical engineer for three years at Purdue, Indiana and Penn State Universities, he worked in industry from 1935 to 1958, includi ... Displaying 750 of 1563 characters. 

Submitted by Marilyn F. Herrmann, wife of Edward E. Herrmann, February 2, 2003.


----------

